# Annnnnnd I wait!



## sweetgrace (Apr 13, 2012)

I just had my first endo appointment. I am NOT impressed! Basically he said see you in 6 months to re-check your labs and see you in a year for another ultrasound. So, I just sit here feeling like poo for another whole year! I am not on any meds because my labs are in normal range and the nodules on the thyroid are not big enough to do a FNA and the possible masses on the parathyroid(s) are obviously not of any concern right now unless I want surgery to remove them! I understand parathyroid cancer is really rare so I'm sure that is why the 'no biggie' attitude. What can I do? I feel like a sitting duck! Do I just wait until my thyroid sends me hypo and/or the nodules get big enough to biopsy? Do I just stay on BCP's to control my cycle and pray for three weeks out of the month that I don't ruin my relationship with my kids and hubby because I am so angry and irritable I can't even stand myself? Is there anything that I can do right now? Anything?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah. Go to another doctor. Try a naturopath. They seem to have a better grip on thyroid issues. I went a whole year feeling like DEATH and my idiot regular doctor kept telling me I was fine. Went to a naturopath and in within two weeks I was tested, on meds and feeling so much better.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I second the advice--do not wait and feel like crap for another 6 months, life is too short! Which city are you in? Sometimes people here have good doctor recommendations (I'm currently asking around for a new endo on the boards and have some good help already).


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't understand why some doctors think it's okay for someone to be miserable for 6 more months, 12 more months, etc.

Please try a different doctor.


----------



## sweetgrace (Apr 13, 2012)

Jenny V~ I'm in Southern Oregon.

sjmjuly~ Thanks for the suggestion! I'm looking into trying to find a different doc at this point. There are several naturopathic docs in my area, I'm just not sure which one to pick. It wouldn't be that big of a deal if my insurance covered them!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

sweetgrace said:


> Jenny V~ I'm in Southern Oregon.
> 
> sjmjuly~ Thanks for the suggestion! I'm looking into trying to find a different doc at this point. There are several naturopathic docs in my area, I'm just not sure which one to pick. It wouldn't be that big of a deal if my insurance covered them!


Sweetgrace, I live in Oregon too! (Portland area)
Try and find a naturopath that specializes in thyroid or hormone issues. That's how I found mine. It took her a whole 5 minutes to figure out what the stupid Kaiser doctor couldn't figure out for a year. She did some testing and that's when we found out I had hashi's. Idiot Kaiser doctor wanted me on Prozac & Ativan! Good Lord. 
After three months of treatment I feel sooooooo much better.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I second a naturopath! Made all the difference for me.....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sweetgrace said:


> I just had my first endo appointment. I am NOT impressed! Basically he said see you in 6 months to re-check your labs and see you in a year for another ultrasound. So, I just sit here feeling like poo for another whole year! I am not on any meds because my labs are in normal range and the nodules on the thyroid are not big enough to do a FNA and the possible masses on the parathyroid(s) are obviously not of any concern right now unless I want surgery to remove them! I understand parathyroid cancer is really rare so I'm sure that is why the 'no biggie' attitude. What can I do? I feel like a sitting duck! Do I just wait until my thyroid sends me hypo and/or the nodules get big enough to biopsy? Do I just stay on BCP's to control my cycle and pray for three weeks out of the month that I don't ruin my relationship with my kids and hubby because I am so angry and irritable I can't even stand myself? Is there anything that I can do right now? Anything?


If I were you, I would see a Naturopath.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Just to be ornery, I'd find another endocrinologist who treats thyroid issues.

How to find one assuming you don't know of a friend or family member who has a doc she loves? Go to your local senior center and chat up the members. Trust me, you'll come away with a wonderful sense of who can help and who cannot.


----------

